# 40 Year Old Recurves



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

I've got a couple of 35-40 year old Bear Grizzlies . Last time either were shot was at least 15-16 years ago. I've been thinking about buying new strings and shooting them. Question: Am I just asking to get hurt?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

YES! I found a old one at Canton for cheap. I had a string made for it and have shot it, but all the old timers say don't. I finally had my fun with it and took one end off. I have a very old compound made out of wood that I put a zip tie on so no one pulls it back.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

If the bow has been kept in good condition and stored in a climate controlled environment and does not show obvious signs of degradation it should be fine to shoot. In any case most wood limb failures are not violent. If the limb does fail it will probably just start making some cracking noises and then fold over. That's what my old recurve did.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,
Just look for stress cracks and twist in the limbs, if none are present it should be fine to shoot. When looking for twist, look while unstrung then again after it is strung up. Make certain that you do not use a fast flite string on the older recurves, they should use B-50 material. Good luck and shoot straight...


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Two to one, the 55# is twisted, but the 45# looks good so I'm going to give it a go. If I bust my self in the mouth I'll post a picture so devil1824 can give me the "I told you so." Thanks for the replies.


----------

